# Places To Stay / Things To Do Around New Orleans & Houston



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We are looking at the possibility of heading down to the New Orleans LA & Houston TX area this July. I am turning to our Outback friends for recommendations on where to stay and what to do. Currently, we are looking at St. Bernard State Park for New Orleans and Galveston Island State Park, south of Houston. Obviously, while in New Orleans, we plan to take in all the French Quarter has to offer, as well as the aquarium. We are planning to explore this area for 4 days. What other "don't miss" activities should we plan? As far as Galveston, we are planning 5 days there and are planning on a day to veg on the beach, a day for an off shore fishing charter and would like to stop by the Space Center in Houston. Anything else we should plan to do in the Houston area? Our kids are always up for most types of adventures and any input would be welcomed.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

When are u going? we are trying to figure what to do this year? Anything planned in may


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

It is kind of fun to take the St. Charles Street car from Canal Street to the end of the line. It goes through the old residential district of the City, Tulane University, the Zoo, and a bunch of other stuff - you can get on an off as you want if you buy day passes. Assuming you are headed across I-10 to Huston, there are two unique places that the whole family might like. Not too far outside New Orleans is http://middendorfsrestaurant.com/

which is know for their fried catfish - they slice it thin like potato chips, and pile it high. The other is http://hawkscrawfish.com/

which is on the Huston side of Lafayette, LA, not too far north of I-10 - they have the best crawfish! They are only open certain days and times, so check .......

http://hawkscrawfish.com/


----------

